# Me & Pete



## Mercury (Nov 25, 2006)

*wave* good to see you here!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Yay!!! Good to see you here!!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi there, so much fun you must be having with the new guy!! congrats and welcome


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Pete is sure a looker :wink: Is it short for Pistol Pete, by any chance?


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay! Welcome. It's great to see you on this forum.


----------



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Pete is sure a looker :wink: Is it short for Pistol Pete, by any chance?


LOL, after yesterday, I'm beginning to think so! :lol: But Pete was the only name on his vet records (coggins), so I assumed that was his name. 

While I can't register him with anyone other than the National Trail Riders Association, his name will be "Name's Pete". I know, nothing special about it, but he's a pretty low keey kinda of guy. *or he was up till yesterday* :lol: :lol: 

~Kerri & Pete


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum!
Nice to meet you!
& Welcome to the Horse Life!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

